# Female betta in community tank?



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was just wondering if a female betta would be compatible in a 10 gallon community tank. The fish we have now in the tank are a long fin tetra, a glo fish, a male guppy, and a Chinese algae eater


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah I'd say it would be fine. 
BUT I think you should get more of the fish you already have in that tank, they are all schooling fish and need 3+ of their same species to be happy, other than the Algea Eater


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Ummm, no. The Chinese Algae Eater needs to be rehomed or you need to get a 30+g tank to house him in. I made the mistake of purchasing 2 per the LPS employee, for a 10g & THEN I did my research, needless to say they are both now in a 46g tank. Most people will get rid of them when they do the research on them. The long finned tretras from my readings require a 20g & a school of at least 6, if not in a proper school they tend to be more aggressive & fin nippers. Guppies are advised to have 1g per fish with a ratio of 1:3 male:female or all one gender. The glofish are very active from what I understand & IMO would stress out the female Betta. I know you probably made your purchases based on the advice of an LFS or LPS employee, unfortunately I'd say he or she gave you very bad advice. Please research fish you are interested in BEFORE your buy them to ensure you have the proper housing for them as ADULTS.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

theres actually 2 male guppies not sure why I put one there and the tetra has been in there for about 9 months now without any aggression or anything, about the algae eater the worker at petco said that 10 gallons would be good for him he's been doing fine in there longer than the tetra has been in there now, but other than that would the female betta be ok in there?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

The CAE will really need to go, he will outgrow this small tank size and might even eat the other fish. Why ask for help when you won't accept it? IMO medium sized species of tetra need 20G+ tanks, also danios need 20G long minimum. 

The guppy can stay I guess, but I would like girl guppies more. The ratio is usually 1:2. 1 male per 2 females.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Algae eaters produce a lot of waste. I'd make sure you have a strong cycle before adding more fish... And as far as I know, bettas don't get along well with brightly colored fish.

A female should do better than a male. If any of your current fish were to get aggressive, the female would probably be able to get away quicker. But some fish just have different personalities.

Remember to QT her if you haven't already purchased her...


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't know that could happen its my sisters 10 gallon tank Ihave my own bettas in their own tanks she wanted to get a female batta and was wondering what would happen she's had these fish for a while and nothing has happened like that yet what should I tell her about her tank now?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I honestly don't think anyone on here will recommend her adding another fish to her tank until she sorts out her current stocking. :S


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

. I looked up the fish you listed, other than the CAE because I have prior knowledge of them, before I posted. You can't trust the Petsmart employees to know what they're talking about. As I previously stated do your own research. Just because the fish are alive does not mean they are thriving & not having them in the proper set up will eventually mean failure.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

I had a CAE in my 10 gal with my male betta and the CAE continued to attach my betta. My Petco "dude" said that they will suck the slime coat off of other fish. I got rid of the CAE quickly.


----------

